# Green card lottery question



## kitkatkoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi there

Tecnically I was born in the UK.. however immigrated to Australia when I was 5.. Im now 41... I have never returned to the UK.. geez I dont even remember the place... I am an Australian in all senses of the word... 

Question is the whole country of birth thing with the lottery... surely someone in my circumstances can be classed as an Australian... seems mighty unfair if not...

Anyone who can help clarify this.. your feedback would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kitkatkoe said:


> Hi there
> 
> Tecnically I was born in the UK.. however immigrated to Australia when I was 5.. Im now 41... I have never returned to the UK.. geez I dont even remember the place... I am an Australian in all senses of the word...
> 
> ...


Eligibility for the diversity visa is based on where you (or your spouse or, in unusual cases, your parents) were born. That's the way it is! How would you like me to sympathize with you? If you weren't born in the right place you're not eligible. Like if you're not an Australian citizen, you're not eligible for an E3 visa. That's bloody unfair, also, in my book!


----------



## kitkatkoe (Nov 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Eligibility for the diversity visa is based on where you (or your spouse or, in unusual cases, your parents) were born. That's the way it is! How would you like me to sympathize with you? If you weren't born in the right place you're not eligible. Like if you're not an Australian citizen, you're not eligible for an E3 visa. That's bloody unfair, also, in my book!


Thanks for the reply... Technically I do have Australian citizenship.. have the piece of paper to prove it LOL.. but I hear what you are saying.. man it sux ....


----------

